# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  K1a-T195C!

## Kimberly Hamilton

Hello, I just found out that I am K01a-T195C! Can anyone explain this classification for me?Am I just K1a or should there be more? What does the T195C! mutation mean?

----------


## cathmary

Hi,
You're K1a with a T195C! mutation. The ! sign refers to what is called a "backward" mutation. That means in the series of the mutations from mitochondrial Eve to your K1a, there was a mutation at locus 195 in your mtDNA from "T" (the original or "wild") allele to "C" (the "derived") allele, and then back to the "T" at that spot.

What K1a-T195C! likely means for you is that, over time, depending on how many people with this haplogroup and mutation test, and depending on updates in the scientific understanding of mitochondrial DNA, your K1a-T195C! could be grouped into a new subgroup of K1a.

This just happened to me in 2017.... when my T2b2-C16304T! became T2b2b, and T2b2b is now defined by C16304T!

----------


## scunner

Hello! I'm also K1a-T195C! Can someone please point me to the latest phylotree and/or explain what the dash after the K1a means.

----------

